# Finally Joined :-) - EDIT



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, got my pack today, quick question, did I see posted that the club is short of window stickers? As I do not have any? :?

Also, where do most people display the rasied TTOC badge? (Or is that the only one I get??) :?:

Also, great mag, as I am already in it 

Thanks

T ROB T

Hi All,
Well I finally got around to joining, looking forward to the pack etc.

How do I get the TTOC logo and membership displayed when I post? :?:

T ROB T
Membership 01838


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

OK should have looked at the sticky threads 

All done now


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the club Rob  

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

I joined yesterday, but being a bit divvy, how do i find out my membership number and all that jazz?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Rob and Trev too 

You will get a membership package with all the info shortly - can't remember who it is that can tell you on here, but sure someone will know.

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said:


> Welcome Rob and Trev too
> 
> You will get a membership package with all the info shortly - can't remember who it is that can tell you on here, but sure someone will know.
> 
> Charlie


Should be there in the morning


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Dunka Doughnut Mon Capitano, wilkommen in Audiland


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

burn_the_witch said:


> I joined yesterday, but being a bit divvy, how do i find out my membership number and all that jazz?


I got an e-mail with the number on.

Haven't had the pack yet, how long does it take?? :roll:

T ROB T


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was posted last week


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

welcome to the club. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Was posted last week


OK, fingers crossed will have it soon


----------

